# Identifying Basement Bathroom Rough In Fixtures



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You building plans, in the section for plumbing, would tell you what those stubs are for. Why think and post on some Internet forum, when this info should be in that stack of blueprints that either was left with you by the builder, or if the builder has built a bunch of the same homes, they would have the document in their computer, that they can pull the plumbing section and print for you at a charge, for the basement rough-in.

Do yourself a favor, call the builder and have them get you a copy of the packet of blue prints for your house, if you do not already have them.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

As a plumbing inspector we draw all the undergrounds at time of inspection for residential on the back of the permit for the house. You will need a plumbing permit anyways to complete your bath so you might as well get your inspector involved. He will know what is what.


----------



## coolguy982 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is the extent of what we have from the architect. 3 pages of basic floorplan pages and exterior elevations. There were no plumbing or electrical plans. Those were all run on the fly by the contractors. This was a custom house was built in rural KS in a county where no inspections are conducted/required, so no plumbing plans were submitted or created. 

When I asked the GC about the rough in locations, he told me the same thing as what I posted. However, now that I'm finishing it, #1 being outside the wall threw me for a loop. This is the main reason I posted here. Shouldn't the sink drain and vent pipe both come up within the wall? Note that #2 and #3 were placed incorrectly before floor was poured so they moved those, but #1 was not moved. I'm trying to see if I should complain about this and have them come back and move it or if sink drains do sometimes come up from the floor rather than from the wall. The second reason I posted is for advice in running/connecting the vents as I mentioned in my question #2. I probably should have used a different subject for the forum post.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you take any pictures of the basement underground before the concrete. The reason I ask is you actually have 1 extra pipe that would not be required under the IPC. Perhaps it was for a bar sink?

Pipe 2 would be your lavatory / wet vent for the bath. Pipe 1 maybe a bar sink?

Without seeing the underground your guess is as good as mine. Could you show me where the sewer leaves your basement and other stacks are in relation to your bath. Knowing the general flow would help make a better opinion. Next question is did they leave you a capped off vent above for you to tie into?


----------



## coolguy982 (Nov 7, 2013)

There was never a bar sink planned for this basement--it was as shown in the plan photo in my first post from the beginning. Now that you mention this, I seem to remember the GC telling me the plumber told him I actually didn't need to do any venting, but it was there if I wanted to. As mentioned in my question #2 above, there is a 1.5" vent pipe coming down from the floor joists directly above the drain in #4. It is rough sawn and not capped.

The plans show a 48" vanity. Pipe #1 is 24" from the side wall. Pipe #2 is 55" from the wall. Wouldn't this mean that pipe #1 is for the vanity sink? However, perhaps #1 is unnecessary and can be flush cut, capped, and tiled over and #2 can be run through the wall to the left and used as the vanity sink drain and wet vent? 

Here are the only pics I have before the floor was poured. In the first picture, you can see the drain lines in the basement. They all drain to the right in the picture and they outlet below the middle of the rightmost wall that can barely be seen in the picture. The second picture shows a different angle but a closer view of the bathroom pipes.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Hers' what Id do based on what I see in your pictures and UPC code
cap #1- not needed
wet vent lav on toilet vent as you suggest

Now heres a kicker. UPC requires toilets to have a 2" vent- your assumed future vent is only 1.5" I also wonder why it's not capped. A good plumber never leaves a pipe open

In your picture there is a black tub box- is it still in the slab?


----------



## coolguy982 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice so far. Here are two pictures. The first shows the bath drain. Some pieces of the black tub box are still there. When they first placed it, the pipe was on the outside of the wall, so they had to chip away some of the concrete and move it back inside the wall. To connect the tub to the drain, should I just Tee off the pipe coming up in the first pic and then continue it upwards and tie it into the vent? I *think* there is a P trap underneath the floor as it feels like it goes down at a steep angle. However, I poured water down it and do not see it standing there.

The second picture shows the uncapped vent in the ceiling which is a 1.5" pipe directly above the bath pipe shown in the first picture.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Inside the tub box should be a horizontal pipe for the trap- at least thats how I do it.....


----------



## coolguy982 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's a better pic of the tub box area. Also, I just found a 2" capped pipe between the floor joists about 3 ft to the side and 8 ft behind the 2" vent pipe coming up out of the ground. The cap appears to be glued on, but I wonder if this is where the 2" vent pipe should be run to? Pic below.


----------



## coolguy982 (Nov 7, 2013)

Any thoughts what the capped 2" pipe I snapped a pic of might be, and should I run the vent from the lavatory drain over to it or over to the 1.5" vent above the bath drain?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

A toilet requires a 2" vent- I'm assuming that is the toilet vent. The whole bathroom could be vented to it so run the lav to it.

Since the 1.5" pipe is open- not capped. I'd be probably not use it unless I could verify its connected the vent system. What if it is open in the wall above- that will surely stink in the future....


----------

